# Erste Bilder mit meiner neuen Kamera



## zirag (23. April 2005)

Hallo Fotofreunde 
wie schon öfter hier geschrieben , habe ich nun meine neue Kamer (Konica Minolta Dimage Z2) und möchte hier mal meine ersten Bilder vorstellen 

hier mein erster Panorama Versuch : Klick 

und ganz unten mein erster Versuch im Bereich Aktfotografie 

Ihr könnt ja mal schreiben , wie ihr die Bilder findet  

Bis denne 

ZiRaG


----------



## turboprinz (23. April 2005)

HiHo,
die Bilder gefallen mir gut! Besonders das Panoramabild gefällt mir!
Man kann keine Übergänge erkennen.Super gelungen.
Bei der Aktaufnahme ist bei mir ein Weißer Fleck kannst du mir sagen warum?
Sonst ist es gut gelungen mit etwas mehr Licht von der linken Seite, würde man mehr erkennen, das verleiht dem Bild noch mehr würze.   
Aber ansonsten für die ersten Versuche garnicht so schlecht!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## zirag (23. April 2005)

Der weisse Fleck ist eine Kette die reflektiert, hätt ich besser wegnehmen sollen 
Naja wie gesagt erster Versuch, und das Licht waren Kerzen , weil meine Stromleitung nicht lang genug war. War schon ziemlich schwer still zu halten bei längeren BelichtungsZeiten. Ich find aber für das Erste Aktfoto ist das gar nicht schlecht 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## styko (29. April 2005)

Alle Bilder außer dem Tannenzapfen und dem Sonnenuntergang gefallen mir richtig gut.
Vor allem das Eichhörnchen gefällt mir. Ich hab noch nie eins fotografieren können, immer zu schnell und zu weit weg die Viecher


----------

